
F.lux updated - glennericksen
http://justgetflux.com/news/pages/mac/
======
suprgeek
"A healthy circadian rhythm depends on seeing bright light while you’re awake,
not just avoiding bright light before bed"

This statement cannot be emphasized enough. Especially for Hackers and other
indoor/Desk bound folks, the amount of bright sunlight exposure is critically
important for two reasons:

1) Sunlight is the "moderator" of our circadian Rhythm via Melatonin and other
Neuro-chemicals

2) A large percentage of people are Vitamin-D deficient, more Sunlight (on
skin) = greater chance of Combating this issue

Taken together, fixing these will resolve many issues..

~~~
dethstar
Could this explain how moving from my less thick curtains has made me very
tired? I used to just wake up at the rise of the sun and felt refreshed no
matter what, but now it seems like I never get any good sleep.

~~~
atmosx
Yes. When the sun doesn't _hit_ the room your circadian cycle is affected.

I used to close down the blinds and some times I'd wake up at 11 or 13 AM
thinking that it's 9 AM.

Now, out of pure lack I live in a house which has no blinds. So I wake up
alone no matter what, at 8:00 AM. If I need more sleep, due to late night
activity, I get another one-two hours in the evening.

My parents were telling me and they were right. We need to make sure the sun
_can_ enter the bedroom in the morning.

To enhance sleep are necessary a couple of other things:

* Clean oxygen in the room (usually opening the windows 5 minutes before waiting for sleep will do)

* Proper room temperature (you need to feel warm UNDER the blankets, but not sweat)

* Less possible rumors in the room

* Avoid any CNS stimulant (coffee, black tea, coca-cola, etc.). A glass of red wine (just one) is very good. It's the recommended daily dosage (tannins) and although contains sugars, can act as a natural CNS inhibitor.

* light dinner, possibly 4 hours before (say you go to 00:15 AM to bed, it's good to have a light, rich in fibers dinner at 8-9 AM: Yogurt, Vegetables etc. Avoid fruits, after 6 AM, only black bread and vegetables should be taken).

* Close the screens and get a book if you don't feel really sleepy. This habit helps the circadian cycle in my personal experience. Watching movies/tv-series while waiting for sleep is an oxymoron: Your adrenaline levels, instead of getting lowered they get get higher, enhancing the opposite effect (alertness).

Of course, the BEST sleep, comes after a physically intense day and if you
don't have physically intense days it's good to do some exercise in order to
make your body _feel tired_ at the time you need it to be tired.

PS. Wish you (and me) all the best, because it's one thing knowing (I study
pharmacy, so I get a lot of this stuff) and a different thing _doing_... So
this comment was a form of self-advice basically :-)

~~~
jongold
How do you balance this need with getting higher quality sleep by totally
blacking out your room before bed?

We live in a loft with angled ceiling windows/blinds* - if I don't close them
then it's difficult to sleep with the general ambient city light. I was
thinking of making an Arduino IR thingy to open them every morning at sunrise
automatically, but tbh the noise of the blinds opening would probably wake us
up anyway.

I could wear a sleep mask too, but that would obviously prevent me from waking
up to the sun too.

On vacation in California this year I noticed myself waking up every morning
with the sun and feeling amazing - wish it was as easy to replicate year-round
in London :(

[http://instagram.com/p/O1K5oYPEV1/](http://instagram.com/p/O1K5oYPEV1/)

~~~
chillax
Dunno if this was the same as the other reply mentioned, but Phillips (and
probably others) makes Wake up lights: [http://www.amazon.com/Philips-
HF3520-Wake-Up-Colored-Simulat...](http://www.amazon.com/Philips-HF3520-Wake-
Up-Colored-Simulation/dp/B0093162RM/ref=dp_ob_title_hpc) \- no idea if they
really work though.

------
Udo
I just realized for the first time that I'm apparently using F.lux differently
from all other people. For me, it's about making the color palette more
compatible with the lighting situation in the room. I'm not into all that
circadian stuff at all.

I love the new features, but I'm not wild about the software calculating the
"night-time-but-not-bedtime" duration for me. Though F.lux seems to go into
the opposite direction, I would prefer _more_ configurability not less - for
example letting people set the transition times themselves and enabling them
to have as many lighting modes as they want.

~~~
agravier
Same thing here, I also thought that Flux was designed with white balance
harmonisation (wrt the environment) in mind. What I thought would have been
neat is the option to use the webcam (or ambient light sensor in macbooks) to
actually estimate the ambient light temperature every hour or so, and make a
gradual adjustment. I'm not sure if there are good algos to estimate the
lightning from a few webcam frames, I just wanted to put this idea out there.

~~~
joveian
This sounds like an excellent idea to me. I use redshift and have various
sleep troubles that often keep me up when it is dark. I've tried manually
shutting it off when I'm awake at night, but I find that now that I am used to
the shifting my eyes do not appreciate a bright screen in a dimly lit room. I
sometimes use brighter ambient lighting but haven't found it makes much
difference for me (quite likely related to my specific issues). I think in
general keeping both the screen relative to the ambient light and ambient
light relative to sleep schedule is important. Of course, I'm one of those
paranoid types who disable the webcam in the bios unless expecting to use it
so that wouldn't help me specifically, but ambient light sensors sound like
something every computer should have IMO.

~~~
agravier
I share your opinion, I very greatly appreciate this sensor in the MBP, as it
adjusts the screen's luminous emittance and the keyboard backlights
brightness. Now, I wonder about its capabilities. Can it also measure "ambient
color"? A quick search didn't reveal any published specs.

------
InclinedPlane
I didn't really "get" the purpose of flux for a while. I appreciated the sleep
schedule reinforcement aspects of it but if you don't have a normal sleep
schedule then it would seem to be less useful. That's always been the major
selling point for f.lux forever, and it seemed so intrusive so I didn't use
it.

However, I finally figured out the real reason for using it: white balance
adjustment. The thing is, our eyes aren't just imaging sensors, they're active
systems that continually adjust to ambient conditions. They do lots of things
without us even thinking about it. One of the most important things they do is
compensate for white balance. If you look at a white wall when the sun is
shining on it during the height of daytime and if you look at the same wall
during the middle of the night when it's illuminated by artificial light you
will perceive it to be the same color in both instances. But in reality it's
not, when lit by indoor lighting it's a very different color, but our
eyes/vision system automatically adjust for the different spectrum of
lighting.

The problem is that computer monitors throw a monkey wrench into this because
they are independent light sources. White displayed during the day on a
computer monitor is #FFFFFF, during the night it's still #FFFFFF, but this
conflicts with the white balance of the environment. And that conflict causes
eye strain and discomfort. At night looking at your monitor you might even
perceive white to be slightly bluish, due to the conflicting white balance. By
bringing the white balance of your display into harmony with the changing
white balance of ambient lighting (as it transitions from natural to
artificial) you get rid of a lot of those problems.

Hopefully with f.lux adding more configurability into their program they can
make people more aware of these benefits regardless of sleep patterns.

------
tlb
I'd happily pay $9.99 through the App store, if you guys ever want to monetize
my grateful eyeballs.

~~~
ozi
I'd pay for some cool extra modes like darkroom. Or is there a decent program
that does that already?

~~~
pax
Nocturne also does this. I keep it for inverting my Menu Bar when not in use.
It would be of course more convenient if f.lux would do this so I can get rid
of one extra app in the menu bar.

[http://github.com/InBeta/nocturne](http://github.com/InBeta/nocturne)
[http://www.blacktree.com/projects/nocturne.html](http://www.blacktree.com/projects/nocturne.html)
[http://code.google.com/p/blacktree-
nocturne/downloads/list](http://code.google.com/p/blacktree-
nocturne/downloads/list)

------
teddyknox
There's a new trend I've noticed recently in the software industry behind
research driven development.. there's another link on the frontpage about
reading software by a startup called Spritz
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/27/spritz-
reading_n_48...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/27/spritz-
reading_n_4865756.html) that has somehow managed to get >300% improvement on
reading speeds just by taking eye scroll out of the equation. I'm excited that
we've reached the point where we've started questioning the fundamentals of
our user interfaces, and I'm surprised how easy the switch over to this next-
gen of design has been. I expected the process to resemble the painful switch
from Querty to Dvorak, but it's been more creative than that.

------
chid
I'm slightly confused, are there actually any useful updates to the Windows
version or is this just for the mac?

~~~
yebyen
Nope. I just installed the windows version myself, the new features sounded
cool. Looks like the ability to even set "this is when I wake up" is still
missing from Windows F.lux

------
bretthopper
f.lux was basically unusable in its previous version that was tied to sunset.
In Toronto, for example, f.lux would start kicking in at 5pm in the winter
which is no where near most people's bedtimes.

My solution was to continually disable it for an hour at a time until I had
enough and uninstalled it. Happy to be able to try it out again.

~~~
gamache
"Basically unusable?" That's a bit dramatic. I never minded the warm screen
kicking in before the end of my workday.

~~~
jere
It might be placebo, but I've noticed a pretty dramatic drowsiness set in
immediately following the f.lux "sunset." A lot of the time I will turn it off
so I can stay up and get things done. If that's what one experiences at 5pm,
I'd call that unusable.

~~~
sorahn
New version has "working late" mode.
[http://puu.sh/7lImw.png](http://puu.sh/7lImw.png)

------
lawnchair_larry
Hmm, I don't like this update. I don't want flux to be on my schedule. My
schedule is bad - that's why I use flux. The point of it is to help regulate
my own rhythm, not reinforce my bad habits.

~~~
herf
Our "classic f.lux" mode turns off all the wake time scheduling, so you can
just use sunrise/sunset. But if you can pick a time, our super-warm colors are
available and will help a bit with scheduling.

Back before I had a toddler who wakes up early every day, I didn't wake up the
same time every day, so it would have been a really hard question to answer
for me too.

------
Kluny
I just witnessed proof that I NEED flux - I turned it off to download this
update, and it felt like my eyeballs were stabbed with a blue knife. The
difference was shocking. I don't know how I ever lived without it.

~~~
Osiris
I had the exact same experience. I didn't realize how much I am used to it.

------
pwthornton
You're crazy if you don't use flux. It's incredible. You'll sleep better, get
less headaches and it helps with eye strain. My only regret is that I can't
get it on every computing device I own.

~~~
onedev
You can get it on iOS if you jailbreak :)

It's in Cydia. It is the #1 reason I wanted to jailbreak iOS7.

~~~
pwthornton
I probably will jailbreak my iPad when iOS 7.1 comes out. iOS 7 is still a bit
too buggy for my taste, and that point release is just days away. Once I can
get a jailbreak for that, I'll do it.

I'll leave my phone alone, as I tend not to use it a lot before bed anyway.

Anyone have any links or tips to the best way to jailbreak iOS 7?

~~~
yunong
It's very likely there will not be a jailbreak for 7.1 for a very long time.
Apple will have patched the exploits used to jb the current version.

------
stereo
The worst part about updating Flux is that you have to quit the currently
running version, with the white flash that hurts your eyes.

~~~
krsunny
So update it during the day time when its not active

------
dakrisht
One of the best utilities ever. What I would do to get this on iOS devices.
And if you guys feel like monetizing, throw up a donation button I'm sure
you'll have transactions ringing nonstop. Thanks for the amazing utility
you've created - you help us work better and sleep better.

~~~
jkn
_What I would do to get this on iOS devices._

If you're willing to go as far as leaving the walled garden, you can get e.g.
Twilight on Android. Not what you asked for of course but this is actually a
good example of where the closed nature of iOS hurts users.

~~~
WickyNilliams
I found all of the apps of this sort on android were sorely lacking. None of
them actually adjusted the screen warmth, they just put an "always on" semi-
transparent overlay on the center of the screen. If you have software keys on
your device, this becomes immediately obvious because the keys don't have the
overlay and appear really bright

Such a shame, but I don't think APIs are available to developers for this
purpose

------
pcarmichael
I had the previous version installed on my mac, and kept seeing sporadic
issues with my mouse cursor jumping a couple hundred pixels at once when
moving it side to side. Finally disabled F.lux and the problem went away.
Anyone know if the new release fixes that issue?

~~~
herf
Mavericks (or the drivers it ships with) is locking the window server for
50-100ms every time we touch the color table (10.8 was awesome and didn't do
this). We've reduced our frame rate to compensate (it's better in this
version), but it is noticeable when we do fast animations.

~~~
kevinday
Is this also why when I hover over the menubar icon I get a beachball until
it's done animating? I didn't see in this in the old version, but with today's
I couldn't access the menu bar at all until it was finished fading.

~~~
herf
I've been tracking this but haven't found a fix yet. There is sometimes a
beachball if you interact with the menu item immediately after launch. I'll
keep looking.

~~~
lpsz
FWIW, Mac dev. here too, seeing the same issue in 10.9 with my app (beachball
when interacting immediately after launch.) Haven't been able to track this
down yet.

~~~
herf
Thanks, good to know it's not just me. The stack trace says "Carbon" a lot,
hmm.

------
vanmount
I hope they're pushing the latest changes to their linux repo at some time. I
love flux but all those nice Mac features make me jealous...

~~~
scrapcode
Have you checked out Redshift? I love flux on my mac but it's quite buggy on
linux in my experience.

------
Houshalter
I've been using f.lux for I think about a year. Honestly I think it's just a
placebo and I haven't noticed any real effect. My sleep schedule is terrible.
I just feel I should comment because all of the only people commenting are
those that did benefit (or at least believe they did.) The comments are not an
accurate survey of how many people really did see an effect.

~~~
sliverstorm
The point isn't that it puts you to sleep like a drug. The point is you are
_ready_ to sleep; you don't spend forever falling asleep, that sort of thing.
So setting a reasonable sleep schedule is still up to you.

~~~
Houshalter
I get that. I certainly didn't expect it to solve all my problems. I am saying
that I don't think it had _any_ effect for me, or at least that it was very
small.

------
roryokane
The new version number is 26.0. I’m noting this because when I first tried to
install the program by overwriting the version in my Applications folder, it
was still my old version (23) that ran for some reason. If you don’t see any
difference after installation, open “About f.lux” and make sure you’re on
version 26.0.

------
monkeynotes
I wish something similar could work on an iPad. I use my iPad before bed and
it often impacts on my ability to sleep.

~~~
Phlarp
There are ports of this for IOS and android.

On Android it's called "easyeyez".

~~~
sahaskatta
Android actually has one called 'lux'
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vito.lux](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vito.lux)

I have not tried it yet, but I hear good things.

~~~
kolev
I personally prefer Twilight
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/)details?id=com.urbandroi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/\)details?id=com.urbandroid.lux)).

------
JetSpiegel
I love f.lux, but it's ironic that their page has a white background, blinding
me coming from the Dark Hacker News [1].

[1] [http://userstyles.org/styles/71155/georgify-dark-hacker-
news](http://userstyles.org/styles/71155/georgify-dark-hacker-news)

~~~
usea
It would be cool if the background of their page changed color depending on
your local time.

~~~
cmod
Liz Danzico's Bobulate[0] has had a "night mode" for years, based on your
local time-zone:

[0]: [http://bobulate.com/](http://bobulate.com/)

------
tobyjsullivan
I love the Darkroom feature. I think that'll have some surprisingly handy
applications.

Edit: Unfortunately, it seems to completely break when my screensaver kicks
in.

~~~
herf
I just fixed this and pushed it up. Download again...

~~~
sorahn
Does flux "broadcast" it's color changes anywhere that would be scriptable?
For example, using a dark terminal theme gives the wrong effect in darkroom
mode. (90% of the screen is red). So I'd love to be able to script the changes
and adjust that (and potentially other) settings. Or maybe a plugin
architecture? :D

~~~
actionscripted
It might be less than ideal, but I cloned my profile in iTerm and set it to
use lighter colors (Solarized Light) and just switch to it when I kick on
darkroom. You should be able to map this profile change to a keyboard
shortcut, depending on what you're using, to make the switch a little easier.

~~~
goblin89
If you use terminal full-screen (like myself), you can also invert screen
colors[0] whenever you switch to it in Darkroom mode.

This makes your dark terminal background, that became light thanks to Darkroom
mode, dark again.

It's a little bothersome to invert colors every time, but I guess I'm settling
on this for now. I use powerline in tmux and vim, and there doesn't seem to be
a quick way to configure it with light-background colors (and changing
terminal color scheme doesn't affect its looks).

[0] Inverting colors is toggled with ^⎇⌘+8 by default. You may need to enable
this shortcut in keyboard preferences.

------
easy_rider
I am happy with Redshift, as with everyone else finding f.lux on Linux buggy.
F.lux is missing the boat on a lot of developers I'm guessing :) Mac people
don't work nights anyway, when Starbucks is closed, so I don't see the point..

~~~
chippy
also can verify that F.lux doesn't work on my machine 12.04 ubuntu - could be
the graphics driver.

But Redshift works, and is open source.

~~~
easy_rider
f.lux kinda works on linux. I.e. when I start it my screen turns yellow, and
that's about it. I can switch between colors by testing the 3 options with the
test button (sometimes this works). But other than that its not really usable.
Now Redshift.. I didn't even notice it was turned on now, toggled it off and
my eyes started bleeding.

Still have to set my location and setup a config file, but happy so far. In
any case way better than a broken GUI that F.lux offers. Anyway, nothing to
take away from f.lux as they've come up with the original idea.

Way way better than wearing those yellow tinted glasses that make you see blue
all over after a good session.

------
kolev
I cannot live without F.lux on Mac and Twilight on Android. Can't wait for my
orange shades to arrive as I have CFL lights in the kitchen, which I cannot
remove and started to supplement with bioidentical melatonin recently. I've
been using F.lux since it got released years ago, used Redshift on Ubuntu, and
this release finally brings Windows features to Mac and I'm so happy! I've
been ridiculed all this years for my reddish screen and most people ask:
"What's wrong with your screen?" and they get, "No, what's wrong with yours?".

------
meryn
Does anyone else have trouble understanding (or "intuitively reading") the
graph in the f.lux beta preferences? I discovered that's a kind of "ego-
centric" graph. I mean ego-centric just like there once where earth-centric
(and later) helio-centric models of the universe.

Because the graph is totally ego-centric, the graph starts when you wake up. I
just can't wrap my head around that. In my mind, I wake up at a specific clock
time, and the universe is configured in a certain way at this particular
moment. In particular, the sun has a certain position in the sky.
(interestingly, I use an earth-centric model in this regard).

What's (relatively) constant for me is how the sun moves through the sky (this
depends on where you live on earth, plus time of year). Obviously, it's beyond
my powers to change the time of year. I could change where I live on earth,
but I'm not doing that very often. What's directly controlled by me is when I
wake and go to bed... Why can't I change these positions on an otherwise
static "map"?

I don't want to express the current year as relative to my life either. I.e.
three periods: "the time I hadn't been born yet", "the time that I live", "the
time beyond when I died". It's rather insane. Yes, we use Jesus date of birth
as a reference point now, you could say that it's bad and we should count from
a different epoch or so, but at least things are not expressed relative to
_my_ life.

~~~
meryn
The point I was trying to make is that I see this graph as doing something
comparable to saying you're (by definition) born in "the year zero, at
00:00:00".

------
elwell
The problem I had with flux is I couldn't keep my gamma settings on my
displays. (windows + intel graphics driver software)

------
esMazer
I don't know about any of the "sleep benefits" but as someone that works and
enjoys being in front of computers 10+ hours a day, is great! As soon as I got
it 3+ years ago my red-eye, eye-discomfort, dry-eye and strained-eye
conditions disappeared! I can't use the computer without it (day or night)

------
zx2c4
Still closed source.

What a shame.

~~~
JetSpiegel
Redshift is good too, and it works on Linux, Mac and Windows.

[1] [http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

~~~
ama729
On Ubuntu/Debian, if you want to have an icon to make it easy to toggle it,
install:

    
    
      sudo apt-get install gtk-redshift

~~~
JetSpiegel
I always forget that

It's called redshift-gtk on Red Hat based distros.

------
state
I was just turned on to f.lux recently and I can't recommend it enough. I find
the affects to be really noticeable and positive; working during the night is
much less abrasive and I find the transition from screen to bed to be really
smooth.

I love that something so simple can have such direct, physical ramifications.

------
Jugurtha
I used to sleep in a room on the roof and leave the door open. The sun would
be facing me just when it's up and I'd wake up early. It was great.

But even when I changed room, I didn't close curtains or something, so the sun
would directly be in my face when it's up, and I'd wake up and start the day..

But a lot of the time, I'd be up before the sun going up (up by 4h30, work
out, take a shower, eat breakfast (steak, eggs, half a liter of milk, some
fruits) and start the day. I'd see people have low battery by 11h00 and I'd be
throbbing with energy until the very last moments when I come home.

I drank a RedBull only once in my entire 26 years of existence, and it was
only this year. I didn't like it.

------
robbiet480
Man, I was hoping that they would have added Hue support to Mac as well as
Windows :(

~~~
herf
We are getting there - the Windows one was fading too early at night, so we
had to get the schedule right first. The new schedule is a big deal, and we
can build a lot from it.

~~~
jurjenh
I've been enjoying spotting the sunset. Can't actually see the sun setting
where I live, but the sudden change in hue (blueish to reddish - I've set it
quite red) is quite noticeable (pleasing to my eyes).

------
scrumper
Love F.lux; congrats on the update. Has it fixed that nasty Mavericks multiple
display bug that filled the console with thousands of these lines?

6/3/14 21:37:52.209 Flux[26626]: CGSGetSizeOfDisplayTransfer: Invalid display
0x0424e64d

~~~
herf
We tracked it down to the system telling us a display was both added and
removed in a single callback. (Reported to Apple.)

This new version mostly avoids this bug, but there are still cases where it
will appear briefly. We now fix it within a few minutes by polling the
displays.

Unfortunately, polling the online displays frequently uses more CPU & results
in making MacBooks wake up much more slowly, so while we have a "bulletproof"
fix we haven't been able to use it. Hopefully we'll be able to have a 100%
solution soon but this build is a considerable improvement. We'll spend some
more time testing and see if we can do better before it's out of beta.

~~~
alxndr
Nice.

------
Hydraulix989
What about Linux?

The "f.lux: F.A.Q." page only has a broken archive.org link. When I tried
using xflux, it was consuming inordinate CPU cycles.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
I'd recommend Redshift on Linux

[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

------
JeffL
These new features are only for the Mac version?

~~~
dmerrick
The Windows version is already ahead of the Mac version in features.

~~~
agersant
What about that feature where you tell Flux what time you wake up/go to bed? I
cannot find it anywhere in the Windows version.

------
stuaxo
Have they fixed the CPU issue?

[https://github.com/Kilian/f.lux-indicator-
applet/issues/7](https://github.com/Kilian/f.lux-indicator-applet/issues/7)

I really like f.lux but I do seem to get weird problems on some machines,
apart from the above problem I've experiences severe flicker on some machines,
others are fine.

------
imperialdrive
huge fan of f.lux - couldn't work without it - I actually switched from iOS to
Android over the want for this single app!

~~~
sizzle
it isn't on android, is it? link please

~~~
kolev
I have purchased both Lux and Twilight, but Twilight
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.lux))
is better.

------
Achshar
Can I have a shortcut for disabling for an hour? Or maybe toggle the setting
when I doubleclick the tray icon in windows? That would be really cool, I use
the toggle so often and single double- click/shortcut seem so much better than
two clicks.

------
wiradikusuma
Is flux "compatible" for people with day job and doing side projects after
hours? You want to be sleepy when it's time to sleep, but you don't want to be
sleepy when you're working on your exit ticket from bigco.

~~~
MarkTee
Definitely.

In my experience, it doesn't induce sleep, it just helps alleviate the
negative consequences of standard monitor temperatures (such as making it
difficult to fall asleep after using the computer late at night).

------
derefr
I used, and enjoyed, f.lux for a few years. These days, though, I just
recalibrate my OS color profile to something reddish and leave it there. Why
should I want to look at blue light during the day?

~~~
sp332
The sky is blue during the day, go out and look at it, it's pretty nice :)

~~~
derefr
I live in Vancouver. Blue sky is something you go on vacation to see. :)

------
duochrome
A releated question:

I need to adjust the brightness a few times every day just to match the
ambient light.

Are there any better solutions?

I don't use the laptop display as the watching angle is not healthy. I use
dell displays.

------
vincentmilliken
Anyone know if they have added support for a second monitor for Mac?

Last time I checked it only worked for one of my monitors on my MBP, would be
great to start using this again.

~~~
vincentmilliken
To answer my own question for anyone else, DisplayLink still doesn't support
colour calibration so F.lux cant be used on a second monitor that is connected
with a DisplayLink. Only monitors directly connected.

From F.lux - "I have a DisplayLink USB monitor adapter. Is there a way to make
f.lux work for this display? DisplayLink has no support for color calibration,
so f.lux can't make changes to DisplayLink monitors. Unfortunately, you can
only use f.lux today on displays that are directly connected to your computer.
(e.g., it usually won't work over remote desktop either.)"

[http://justgetflux.com/faq.html](http://justgetflux.com/faq.html)

------
aidos
_f.lux now shows you when the sun’s up_

We need to get out more...

------
lightblade
Aw..scheduler

Now I want a Smart Things[1] integration with this.

[1]: [http://www.smartthings.com](http://www.smartthings.com)

------
marcoagner
Wow, I've JUST downloaded F.lux on my computer. Came here to read Hacker News
and this is on the top. Oh, HN... haha

------
gtklocker
Good to see the HTTPS site/download working. Now if only we had GPG signatures
for this.

~~~
heyimwill
Sorry for my ignorance but why would we need GPG signatures for something like
this?

I'm genuinely curious.

~~~
andrewaylett
To be more certain that the code I'm about to run was written by the people I
trust (by repute) to write non-malicious code.

These guys have built up quite a good reputation, and many people trust them
to write useful, non-malicious code. If they did start shipping something
iffy, they'd (ideally) quickly lose all of that good reputation, but not
before doing quite a lot of harm as people updated. GPG doesn't protect
against the authors going rogue, but against someone else maliciously trying
to take advantage of this software's good reputation. SSL protects me against
a straightforward MITM, but doesn't assert that the server is still under full
control of the author and doesn't protect mirrors.

------
disbelief
> Disable until sunrise

Thank you F.lux! The one feature I really hoped you'd add.

------
sizzle
can we please, PLEASE have an android port of F.lux. All the other apps make
my phone erratic and lag, or flash the unfiltered screen at random intervals
which is binding at night.

I would gladly pay for this!

~~~
afterburner
Twilight no good? Works great for me.

~~~
Crito
If that's the same one I tried, it doesn't actually work the same. It works by
overlaying a transparent reddish color over everything, effectively
"redshifting" whites but _also_ (and unlike flux/redshift) messing up black
(black goes from black to red-tinged black).

This was very noticeable for me because I have an AMOLED screen, so going from
black to red-tinged-black actually made my phone brighter.

~~~
afterburner
Hmm, you're right about the blacks, but it does the trick for me. Definitely
doesn't seem brighter to me, the blue-white brightness is far more wakeful.

~~~
Crito
I suspect it works much better on non-AOLED screens. In lieu of it, I use
"Screen Filter" to turn my brightness down way below what I can normally.

~~~
afterburner
I do have an AMOLED screen, but your eyes could very well be more sensitive to
the effect you describe.

------
motyar
This is the only app I have to jailbreak my iPhone and iPodtouch.

------
rjzzleep
herf, i've been trying to find some info on this, but can you tell us why the
default color settings changed so much? (recommended colors, vs. classic flux)

~~~
herf
One answer is: because we could! Previously the setting you'd want right
before bed looked totally silly at sunset.

But the more interesting answer is: we made a model after measuring dozens of
panels with a spectrometer. The science isn't totally clear on this (it's
clearer with super-bright lights), but it's our best read of what you actually
need to wind down on a cross-section of current devices. Some of the new LED
panels are pretty effective at stimulating melanopsin.

Overall, you can reduce a lot of circadian stimulus by dimming really far, but
assuming you're working at a moderate level, you need pretty warm colors.

Really though, we can only do so much with displays, because if your lights
are pretty bright in your bedroom, it doesn't matter what we do. So we'll
probably have a large number of users choosing some less intense settings just
because the room they're in doesn't match.

------
MrBlue
F.lux never worked for me. (Ubuntu 12.04) Cool idea though.

~~~
en4bz
Try redshift, I find it much better than flux on Ubuntu.

------
baq
why the topic doesn't mention is just for the mac?

------
dfc
What features does f.lux have that are not in redshift?

------
john2x
Still no option to remove the icon from the menu?

~~~
linksbro
Check out Bartender.

------
sizzle
so if I'm working in a room with daylight temp. bulbs past midnight, should I
avoid F.lux?

------
covi
Is f.lux good for my eyes?

~~~
quadrangle
YES! _Not_ using it is BAD for your eyes

------
aroch
Yes, _finally!_

------
sizzle
*blinding at night.

how is twilight?

------
RivieraKid
Android pls.

~~~
tempestn
I've found Lux Auto Brightness to be a reasonable substitute.

~~~
ChrisClark
Lux works really great if you have a Nexus 4. Instead of just overlaying a
partially transparent block of color, it actually adjusts the screen
temperature at a much lower level in the OS.

There is a Nexus 4 plugin on the Play Store to intsall if you want to try it
out, made by the same developer.

~~~
sizzle
astronomer mode is simply amazing. I rooted my nexus 4 solely to get this
feature

~~~
ChrisClark
Yeah, I turn it on every night for some bedtime reading.

~~~
sizzle
Do you know if this is achievable on the nexus 5? I really don't want to
upgrade without it

------
math0ne
Is this stuff mac only?

~~~
gregimba
nope works on windows too.

~~~
veidr
And Linux! And iOS and Android.

